# 80's Hell Night



## princessdark (Jul 17, 2007)

We are doing a little bit different theme this year. We've been wanting to do an 80's party for so long and thought we might as well incorporate it with Halloween. We're asking people to dress up in anything from the 80's, horror movie characters, TV show characters, fashion from the 80's but with a scary element- with fangs as a vampire or maybe an 80's fashion victim who is a zombie! A bit of a twist! We are still trying to plan this one out and would love some ideas for games, prizes, decorations, food etc. One thing I definitely want to include is 80's candy you can buy online. I'm a bit unclear on how to decorate, my husband says regular halloween but hmmm- just not sure. Wondering what kind of lighting and wall decorations.

any thoughts out there?


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

Princess - you've got to hook up with MHooch - she's doing an 80's themed party this year too, which of course is like, totally awesome. As far as decorating, you prob. should definitely get some neon lighting. I'll have to think on it for a while and get back with you.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Princessdark:

Hey, we're doin' '80's too!!! I am sending out invites to come as your favorite '80's movie character. (If I ever get them written...) I'm going to use mostly just Halloween decor, but concentrate on 80's...like Freddy, Jason, Michael. The prop I _really_ want to make is a Michael Jackson with his hair on fire  (I KNOW, I KNOW...tasteless. But you must admit, funny.) 

I'm going to get 80's movie posters to put up everywhere. And a bunch of us are learning the Thriller dance to do. (That video came out in '83) And for a 'game' we're going to have karioke with '80's songs. That's what I've got so far. I'd like to hear what you guys come up with, too, especially invites. I'm having writers block for invites.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Another thought...look at the thread in this section titled '2008 party theme', there are a lot of really good suggestions from the members on what to do with the '80's!


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Love this theme idea! I've done something like this. As far as decorations, I would go w/ the type of things available then...card board cut outs, cheap plastic masks, that kind of thing. For games, maybe it'd be fun to do the games played as a kid, like "light as a feather" or "bloody mary". Or something, cheesy but fun like Twister.


----------



## princessdark (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey MHooch! I liked the idea of doing the thriller dance, I'd love to learn that! did you find somewhere online to learn it? We are also doing 80's karaoke which should be a blast. We are doing the Tempt your fate game, it went over awesome last year and people were chanting "tempt your fate, tempt your fate" it was a hit! We'd like to switch it up and have people earn a raffle ticket for each one they do for a special prize to get more people involved. I'm trying to think of how to do it 80's style. We plan to play 80's horror movies in the background, usually by the end of the night we all watch a horror movie together. I'd like to get a disco ball maybe. We'll have the glow in the dark Ouija board out again too which was fun last year. We are still trying to think about this. No invite ideas yet.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Here's a link to a site that gives step-by-step instruction....SLOWLY!! Hope you like it.

Thrill The World


----------



## evilpotpourri (Jul 13, 2008)

How do you play "tempt your fate"? Never heard of it but it sounds intriguing!


----------



## princessdark (Jul 17, 2007)

*Tempt your fate*

hello evilpotpourri


----------



## princessdark (Jul 17, 2007)

*Tempt your fate*

Sorry, sent the other post before I was done evilpotpourri! 
I learned about Tempt your fate from this site. Basically its like adult truth or dare but with just crazy dares or they can earn prizes. I wrote up a bunch and put them in a glass jar and labeled it "tempt your fate." I explained the game that if someone is going to play they have to do what it says, no questions asked! At the top of every hour we played a round and everyone did what was said! I got prizes like lottery tickets, big candy bars and shots if they picked a "lucky" one. People loved it! Here are some examples, for the "box of mystery" I made jello, mixed it with spider webs, plastic eyeballs, plastic spiders and styrofoam peanuts. 

You have tempted fate, now you must drink a special potion offered by the host. Beware of the consequences!


You have tempted fate, now you must do a happy dance around the room to show your thankfulness to the Gods who have intervened on your behalf


You have tempted fate, and fate shall be lenient see the hostess for a special treat


You have tempted fate, the dark spirits are not in favor of you, you must go outside and scream as loud as you can to ward of the evil surrounding you.


You have tempted fate, to avoid a curse being placed on you, you must perform a spell by waving the wand given to you 3 times over your head and repeat the words “I’ve been a very bad boy/girl, free me from my badness oh spirits!.”


You have tempted fate, to see if you will have a favorable future, take the selected answer sheet from your hostess and put it up to the black light for your answer from the spirit world.

You have tempted fate, you must take off a piece of clothing to soothe the heated tempers of the Gods.


You have tempted fate, good fortune is in your hands. See your host for a lucky piece of fate



You have tempted fate, you must make a potion to direct evil spirits away from you 


You have tempted fate, you must confess of a sin against your fellow man


You have tempted fate, the spirits dislike your attitude, you must put your hand in the box of mystery for 10 seconds to appease them



You have tempted fate, and good fortune has found you. Pick a prize from the prize cauldron.


You have tempted fate, to soothe the bitter hearts of the evil ones you must show some love and kiss someone of the opposite sex in the room who is not your partner.


----------



## evilpotpourri (Jul 13, 2008)

[email protected] princessdark...I thought maybe you knew me, thats why the short message!

Thanks for the explanation! It sounds like fun, espcially the wand waving and chanting Ive been a bad boy/girl! Hilarious to see adults doing stuff like that! Im going to try it at my party!

Thank again, Evil


----------



## princessdark (Jul 17, 2007)

*game*

I found this idea for a fun game for an 80's party, would go well with MHooch's Michael Jackson on fire costume!! 

Our favorite 80s party game is Pin the Glove on Michael. You will need a Michael Jackson poster; these can be had off of ebay for between $6.00-$20.00. This 80s party game does require a little creativity to create the sequined glove for pinning, but the result is worth the work. We recommend cutting out a glove from a sheet of poster board and then gluing silver sequins or glitter all over it.


----------



## evilpotpourri (Jul 13, 2008)

Or how about Pin the face masks on Michaels kids?  That was in bad taste...I need my coffee....


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

princessdark:

thanks for the tempt your fate examples. that sounds like all kinds of fun, and doing it every hour would really keep the party going! And the pin the glove on Micheal will be *PERFECT* for our party!!!

evil:

I_* LOVE *_your sense of humor (see my Michael's head on fire comment)


----------



## SamanthaFan (Aug 2, 2008)

Ohh, I wanna come to the 80's party! Seems like just yesterday I had big hair and was wearing a long sweater over leggings with little high healed boots, haha. The thriller dance is a very cool idea. I enjoyed watching the Wedding Thriller dances on Youtube, very easy to find.


----------



## princessdark (Jul 17, 2007)

*80's idea*

I thought of another idea for my 80's party. Since I have a ton of 45 records I saved from the 80's I'm going to hang them around the room with cobwebs, spiders around them. I thought of creating a dummy with a 45 stuck in his head or throat with blood coming out! now that would be funny!


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

MHooch said:


> Here's a link to a site that gives step-by-step instruction....SLOWLY!! Hope you like it.
> 
> Thrill The World


Where was this when we did the Dance in 2005?!?


----------



## FearIsNeverBoring (Aug 22, 2008)

[/COLOR]]My husband and I are having an 80's Halloween Party too. We are still in the development stages and leaning towards a MTV/rock/new wave costume themed party. As we develop the 80's Halloween Party, I'll post.

Last year's party was strictly a Halloween Party. Played the "Tempt your Fate" game. We put the messages (around 20 total) inside of blown up balloons and left them on the floor. We wrote "POP ME" on all the balloons. Needless to say, when a balloon was popped, everyone knew it! We had 1/3 Good Fate Rewards, 1/3 Bad Fate Rewards, and 1/3 "duds". Good Fate winners saw me and received a $5 gift card (gas, food, coffeejoint) and Bad Fate losers saw my husband who had them pull a folded up piece of paper from a hat listing a "wicked drink" concoction. Turned out everyone WANTED to get the Bad Fates to get a mixed drink! We used the same wording as Princess Dark; "You have tempted fate," only we said "see St. Pauli Girl (me) for your reward" or "see Sam Adams (husband) and meet your demise". We should have used the dud balloons as more Bad Fate balloons since everyone wanted the wacked out shots! Here are a few favorites:

VAMPIRE'S KISS

Ingredients:
2 oz. vodka
1/2 oz. dry gin
1/2 oz. dry vermouth
1 tbsp. tequila
Pinch of salt 
2 oz. tomato juice
Shake with ice, strain over ice into martini glass

BRAIN HEMORRHAGE

Ingredients:
1 oz. each vodka, gin, and tequila
1 tsp. Bailey's Irish cream
2 drops grenadine
1 cherry
Old Fashioned or rock glass, shake vodka, gin, & tequila with ice, strain, add cherry, spoon Bailey's then grenadine on top. 

DEVIL'S JUICE

Ingredients:
3 oz. cranberry (or cranapple) juice
3 oz. tomato juice
1 tsp. Tabasco sauce 
1 tsp. lemon juice
2 dashes black pepper
Dash salt
Collins glass or Tall glass filled with ice, pour above ingredients in and stir.
Lemon and parsley garnish. 

GREEN DEMON

Ingredients:
1 oz Vodka
1 oz Rum
1 oz Midori melon liqueur
Lemonade
1 Cherry

Shake vodka, rum, and liqueur and pour over ice in a highball or martini glass. 
Fill with lemonade, add cherry on top 

We pulled these and more from drink websites.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

If you need prizes for the games/karaoke you could hand out Rubicks Cubes, Magic 8 Balls, things of that nature...maybe those spiral things that you put on your roller skates/shoes? How fun! I would love to go to this party!!


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

We did an 80's party a few years ago.. I went as dee snider from twisted sister. We had a DJ play 80's music all night. It was a blast.


----------



## FearIsNeverBoring (Aug 22, 2008)

Update on the 1980's party...My husband has compiled >50<100 music videos--more that we'll even see the night of the party. Went to Wikipedia/MTV and found the list of videos MTV played on their first day of airing--will probably incorporate that into the party. Also, brainstorming on invitations and considering using Halloween monsters or characters and having cartoon bubbles with quotes like "Gag me with a spoon", "Totally", "Fur sure", "Gnarley", "I want my MTV", etc. Also, we are going to use Halloween decorations for the party which makes sense since we've spent so much on them over the years. Somehow we'll incorporate the 80's into the decorations--maybe use photoshop to make posters and put devil horns on Molly Ringwald or bat wings on Belinda Carlisle?! 

Also, I mentioned to my husband about having a flourescent party with black lights. As I recall, I had alot of flourescent colored clothing in the 80's. He disagreed--but I know that Hot Pink, Lime Green, and Bright Orange were definitely part of my wardrobe--Living Colour sort of come to mind too!


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

Where did he get the videos from? I am doing an 80's themed party also this year. I got around 150 songs already that are all the best songs from the 80's and I mixed a few movie quotes in with the playlist. It would be cool to have some videos playing on the TV!


----------



## FearIsNeverBoring (Aug 22, 2008)

djkeebz,

He said that he got them from "Limewire". It's free video sharing. (I hope that helps!)


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks!!! I will check it out and see what I can find!


----------

